# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Piersd's sig service

## Piersd

*Currently CLOSED

Hai Everyone!*
I'm opening a sig service because someone suggested that I should... so here I am  :Smile: . I won't make banners or do animation and i'm no good at avatars because they're too small. If you want one to match your sig, I'll usually just cut out a piece of your sig

*Rep Requirement: 10
*I have a rep requirement because these do take some time... please take notice (though i might do 9 rep or so  :Smile: )

*Template**
Size:* eg. 400x120 (thats what I usually use)
*Render:* please supply (for those that don't know, it's the image in the sig)
*C4d's:* I can supply these. if you supply a real cruddy one (there are many out there), I'll just use my own  :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Colours:* Pretty straight foward. If you want, I'll just choose the colours
*Text:* Any text/writing you would like
*Border:* You can leave this up to me if you want

 * Example Work



*

----------


## Caliga

Size: eg. 400x120 
Render : Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/Bloodstained
C4D = Up to you
Colours = Up to you (choose what looks best)
Text = Caliga
Border = Up to you

----------


## Piersd

uhh, never worked with a fractal as a render before... i'll see what i can whip up

EDIT:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Caligacopy.png

It would've turned out better if you didn't want a fractal... I dunno how to work with them :S

----------


## Deciphyr

It's still nice Piersd! Keep the sexeh work up!

----------


## Caliga

I cant give you rep why?

----------


## Syplex23

because leechers that are skilled in graphics would come here and leech rep for there art so admins stop rep in graphics section so click his avatar and see what his latest thread is that is OUT of the graphics section and rep him there

----------


## x[JoJo]x

(Signature)
Render: World of Warcraft News, Trailers, Screenshots, Previews, Reviews, Guides -- World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade Vault
Text: Murlocs - Taking over Azeroth 1 Beach at a Time
Border: nothing special
Color Scheme: Yellow / light Blue
Anything else you want!: My name some where

----------


## aznboy

Size: eg. 400x120 
Render: http://www.uoregon.edu/~smoloney/Pic...il%20Cover.jpg 
Colours: Any would be awsome
Text: Aznboy
Border: I ll leave it up to you.

Mine if you make me one for a mmowned.com and a pspiso?
Thanks

----------


## Piersd

x[JoJo]x

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Jojocopy.png

EDIT:

aznboy

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...aznboycopy.png

----------


## Deciphyr

Awesome, I like your smudging.

----------


## x[JoJo]x

OMG WOW, i dont want to ask for too much but is there a way to make my a similar AVy with my name being like the center, u rock btw

----------


## Zoidberg

* Size:* Normal size  :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Render:* WITHOUT THE BOTTOM TEXT! http://www.americanpatriotmotorsport...ous%20logo.jpg
*C4d's:* Uhhh? :S
*Colours:* You choose  :Big Grin: 
*Text:* ToXiCa
*Border:* You decide  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks in advance  :Big Grin:

----------


## Piersd

ToXiCa

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ToXiCacopy.png

----------


## x[JoJo]x

Bump couse i would rlly like a piece of my sig maybe as an avy, ur choice of wa piece....but yah

----------


## Piersd

x[JoJo]x

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...JoJoAvcopy.png

----------


## Zoidberg

OMFG Piersd! It looks really really really awsome! +rep !
I would like a looking avatar too, but only if you want to ^_^

----------


## x[JoJo]x

thanks dude!
ur sooo amazing

----------


## Piersd

ToXiCa

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...XiCaAvcopy.png

nothing special :/

----------


## Zoidberg

I like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## elinya

* Size:* 400x120
*Render:* FFX
*C4d's:* Your choice
*Colours:* Up to you  :Smile: 
*Text:* Elinya
*Border:* Up to you  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Would be great if you could make a nice Avatar too

Ps. Will you be making a Photoshop guide of how to make them as good as you do?
Quite into Photoshop myself (I expect that you're either using CS2/3)

----------


## Juicyz

Hey Piersd Can you teach me how to do your style of Sigs??? I want to learn how to make them look like that Plz!!  :Smile:  Thank You, Either add my MSN or PM me

----------


## Piersd

Elinya

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...inyaAvcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Elinyacopy.png

I'm using photoshop cs2 because i can't be bothered getting cs3. Sorry to disapoint you guys, but I can't really teach you how to use photoshop or make sigs like mine, wouldn't really be my "style" then  :Stick Out Tongue: . Best advice I've ever heard is: Look at tutorials, try different things, look at other peoples sigs and try to get something like it (just some effects, not the render and that  :Stick Out Tongue: ) and last of all, practice. I know it may sound like people always say this, but then I guess it is probably the best piece of advice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chenquie

* Size:* 400x120
*Render:* Pick a Pudge one you like (search results: deviantART Search: pudge dota)
*Text:* Neelz*
Comments: Use your imagination!

EDIT: A avatar with the same theme but without the neelz text would be nice.
*

----------


## Sonic Waffle

* Size:* 400x120
*Border:* Up to you 
*Render:* http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...8/3%20copy.png
 *C4d's:* Wtf? I'll leave it to you. =S
*Colours:* Darkish, or just up to you.
*Text:* Pigpoo
*Border:* Up to you...
Thanks man! I recently gave you +rep so I can't give you one atm...

----------


## Chenquie

How's my sig doin' lol?

----------


## Heftydogg

Elinya's looks sick! Very nice

----------


## Piersd

sorry neelz, yesterday was ANZAC day so i had to do some marching because my school makes me do some cadets shiz  :Stick Out Tongue: . today i was at a friends joint, but i'm gonna start on it now  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:

Neelz

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Neelzcopy.png

i had to edit out a watermark XD, ill do the avatar soon-ish

Pigpoo

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Pigpoocopy.png

----------


## Sonic Waffle

You hade a Joint? :|
Sweet! Thanks for the Sig! I love you! ^^
EDIT: Can you also make an avi? Thanks, it would be nice...  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

uhh, not joint as in "smoking a joint"... i say joint as in home/house/place, something like that XD

Pigpoo


Neelz

no text as requested  :Smile:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

I know.. I know.. I was just messing around.. XP
Thanks for avi, <3 Piersd!

----------


## Piersd

hmm, looks like 2 posts and a whole 2 rep have gone missing from the thread :O

cmon peeeoples, make some requests, i've had nothing to do lately  :Frown:

----------


## MaXxxLove

So I can't get a sig?

I should have around 25 rep, but it's all been removed for some reason.

If I can .. This is my form  :Frown: 
Size: 400x120 
Render: http://i27.tinypic.com/2eolamp.jpg
C4d's: Supply please, can't find a good one.
Colours: Purple 
Text: Vicchi
Border: Yes

----------


## Forever

* Size:* Anything really that fits
*Render:* http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-30893
 *C4d's:* No idea what this is so you can do it.
*Colours:* You may choose them
*Text:* Forever (Would be imba if you could make a small bolt of light that goes over the letters)
*Border:* I'll leave it up to you

+1 rep for the sig and another +1 if you could also make it in avatar form

----------


## Poofy

*Your Sigs are so sexy!
Size:* Anything
*Render:* Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Cloud Strife I had a hard time finding one, I picked a random one. If you can please find a good one then that would be great
*C4d's:* Anything
*Colours:* I like something dark like the one you have now
*Text:* Lynthus
*Border:* Anything

Could you make a matching avatar? I will rep for both also.

----------


## Poofy

> So I can't get a sig?
> 
> I should have around 25 rep, but it's all been removed for some reason.
> 
> If I can .. This is my form 
> Size: 400x120 
> Render: http://i27.tinypic.com/2eolamp.jpg
> C4d's: Supply please, can't find a good one.
> Colours: Purple 
> ...


It has probably been removed because of the rollback.

----------


## Piersd

*Googl_maxxx*

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Vicchicopy.png

* Forever*

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...everavcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...orevercopy.png

* Poofy*

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...thusavcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ynthuscopy.png

----------


## Poofy

WOW is all I can say. Thank you so much

I will give rep sometime today because I think I used it in the last 24 hours.

----------


## Syyke

Wow, your signature's are crazy man! I'm a really big newb in Photoshop.

----------


## Forever

Incredible work Piersd, +2rep.
I have one request though that I want edited, can you put the text Forever also in the avatar and can you make it better visible in the signature?

----------


## Piersd

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...eravcopy-1.png

#1

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...evercopy-1.png

#2

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...evercopy-2.png

----------


## Ickybad

Hello, Piersd. The AssassinDB Team was wanting to know if you would have the time to make a banner for their repack coming soon at 98% the name is Infection. If you do make it we will + rep you. Thanks, DarkAssassin.

----------


## Juicyz

;p; Dark, Thread said does not make Banners, But Piersd Can you Plz Make one!!! We need a Cool Banner  :Smile:  For the Repack we hopefully releasing Tomorrow

----------


## Forever

Thanks for editing  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

Could you give me some of your .psd's for learning purpose?
I still have the one for my old sig, but you new ones look alot better  :Wink:

----------


## Piersd

any preference on which one?

----------


## Narudan

I wanted to write which one, but i looked at them and they 're all so good :/
Just a random one ^^

----------


## Syplex23

lol you know what i just realized about piersd it rhymes with psd if ya think about it but anyway back on subject your doing great piersd keep up teh epic work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Piersd

Uploading this one to rapidshare atm


now, just to make things sure, don't go a rippin' please  :Smile:  (thats after i upload it lol)

edit: pmed you  :Smile: 

edit2: righto, coz i don't support double posting i've decided to edit. rep requirement is 10 now, if someone has 9... i might  :Smile:

----------


## R0w4n

* Size:* 400x120
*Render:* CoD4 Render and this Logo  :Smile:  (Make it like the person is in one side and then the logo is near him ore on the oppisite site  :Smile: )
*Colours:* Dark colours (mat black ore something  :Wink: 
*Text:* [EB] Rowan
*Border:* If you think  :Wink: 
*Comment:* Could you upload me the pdf?  :Smile:  And make it "CoD4 stylish"?  :Smile: 

Gonna +Rep you for your hard work!  :Big Grin:  (Can't +Rep you!  :Frown:  Sry!  :Frown: )

----------


## Ease

Size: 400x120 
Render: Can't find a good picture of Sora with a keyblade. :S
C4d's: Supply please, can't find a good one.
Colours: some colours like your sig Piersd, I like it.
Text: Chris
Text Below: WSO Scammer.
Border: Yes, small and white.
Extras: Can you make a avatar out of sora's head? If so Extra love.
Also rep if you do ♥

----------


## Piersd

Jenack

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Jenackcopy.png

I had a little trouble  :Frown: .. ill upload the psd to rapidshare and pm you  :Smile: 

ChrisAPR

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../Chriscopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...hrisAvcopy.png

----------


## Ease

Thanx Piersd, ♥.

+Rep :]

----------


## ~Jagris

* Size:* 400x120
*Render:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Masterchief_sheik.png
*C4d's:* Not sure you choose
*Colours:* Your choice
*Text:* Jagris
*Border:* You choose

Also two side notes, can you either make that picture clearer, or if you need another photo here: Image:Master Chief in Halo 3.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

can You also crop for a avatar

----------


## Piersd

Jagris

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...grisAvcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Jagriscopy.png

I used the second render, the first one didn't have any colours and was a bit blurry  :Smile:

----------


## Sublimepwns_

Size: 400x120 
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fallout 3
Colours: black and sky blue
Text: Sublimepwns [<- original name]
and a avatar too please XD

----------


## Piersd

Team_Rampage

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ampagecopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...pageAvcopy.png

I had trouble trying to fit the text in...

----------


## Krip

* Size:* 400x120 is good.
*Render:* http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-33370 or Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Unreal Tournament 3
- If you don't have an account PM me and I'll upload them.
*C4d's:* Supply your own, but make them sexy.
*Colours:* I'm looking for a fiery explosion.. something bold and good. Red/Black
*Text:* Krip - Make it so it doesn't stand out that much.
*Border:*Yes, you decide how it looks.

Thanks tons, it's appreciated.

----------


## Slippers

*Size:* 400x120 
*Render:* http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k1...enshot_100.jpg (tell me if it's not a good render, I'll try to find an other one.)*
C4d's:* Up to you.
*Colours:* The same colors as the Gronnstalker armor if possible  :Smile: 
*Text:* Awkrin - Shadow Council
*Border:* Up to you ^_^

----------


## Lich King

Size: 400x120
Render: http://www.blizzard.com/us/inblizz/f...s610-thumb.jpg
C4d's: If it looks good
Colours: Whatever matches
Text: TheBetrayer
Border: Umm.. if you want

----------


## Murlock.

*Size:* What ever you think fits best
*Render:* http://www.edwardelric.com/wallpaper...ircle-1280.jpg http://images.wikia.com/wowwiki/imag..._Kallnohae.JPG
*C4d's:* Please supple, no idea what it is
*Colours:* Please try to recolor the renders to Purple/Black/Navy Blue
*Text:* Murloc + Warlock = Murlock, Ruler of the Sea!
*Border:* You choose!


Also can you please make a matching avatar? Thanks!

----------


## Sublimepwns_

Thanks so much

----------


## Syplex23

hey piersd im getting old of my sig atm had it for ages just wanna get an awesome sig and avatar if you don't mind. also lately you have a new awesome style can't miss out can i  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*
Size:* 400x120
*Render:* obviously you know me by now you can guess what it's gunna be  :Stick Out Tongue:  Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Naruto
*C4d's:* i have the ones you hate you can supply i know you have good ones  :Smile: 
*Colours:* blue and black like always  :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Text:* Vemonous
*Border:* errr if it looks better add one but if it looks crap then just leave the border out

thanks piers +Rep

----------


## Piersd

don't think i've ever had this many requests before :S

i'll just go in order on who requested first..

Krip

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Kripcopy.png

OR


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Kripcopy-1.png

I wasn't so sure on how subtle to make the text. The opacity on the text is slightly different, nothing else.

I will get to the others :P


Slippers

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...perscopy-1.png


TheBetrayer

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...trayercopy.png


Murlock.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...urlockcopy.png

OR


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...lockcopy-1.png

The first link you gave me for a render didn't work and the second, well theres no way in hell i'd use that  :Stick Out Tongue: . So uhm, i took a guess and chose any random picture i found on that site. 
Two different "prototypes", one has a **** load of text and the other is just your name. I suggest just putting all the other text underneath the first "prototype".

----------


## Krip

Thanks Piersd, the signature looks great.

I even fixed it up some more:


+rep

----------


## Slippers

SICK! Thank you so much!

And only if you have extra time; could you make an avatar out of it?

----------


## Krip

I was viewing this thread and saw your post Slippers... so I just made you an avatar.



_Sorry for stealing your thread Piersd._

----------


## Slippers

> I was viewing this thread and saw your post Slippers... so I just made you an avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> _Sorry for stealing your thread Piersd._



Thank you Krip, I will be using it on my guild forums.

<3.

----------


## Slippers

Is there a post where I can rep you both?  :Smile:

----------


## Juicyz

Hey Piersd,
I was wondering if I could get a PSD for LRO= Learning Rights Only, of one our your sigs.. I just <3 them. Thank You  :Smile:  Dont Care What one. But some thing that I can learn from and has a nice concept ;p;. Piersd FTW



Edit: I pressed enter by accident

----------


## mpollywolly

*Size:* eg. 400x120 
*Render:* *http://exper.3drecursions.com/apo/cyan_swirl_2.jpg* (without text)
*C4d's:* whatever you have
*Colours:* you can choose  :Smile: 
*Text:* Just my name, and Greymane 
*Border:* up to you!

----------


## Piersd

> Thanks Piersd, the signature looks great.
> 
> I even fixed it up some more:
> 
> 
> +rep


uhh... tbh i wouldn't exactly say you "fixed it up". you've put in some purple and green, taken away the text and put a number plate on. also covered up the best part of the sig, the c4d's, wth some lighting that doesn't really fit. cmon man, i worked hard on that...

as for everyone else, i should get them done by tonight

----------


## Syplex23

> Thanks Piersd, the signature looks great.
> 
> I even fixed it up some more:
> 
> 
> +rep



by saying "fixed it up" did you mean it wasn't good enough it looked better before no offense but the lens flare ruins it :confused:

----------


## Murlock.

Hey Piersd I love the sig, but not the render  :Frown: 

If you don't mind can you change it to this render? 

http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-16089

Also you can change the colors, just to make everything match and with the text.. Do what you think looks best!
Plus can you make a matching avatar! Please and thank you!

----------


## Piersd

Vemonous

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...onous2copy.png

For everyone else who's requested something, it might take me some time to get them all done.

----------


## Juicyz

Piersd, Can I plz get a .PSD ( incase you didnt get my PM or Post  :Frown:  ) Plz.... For Learning Rights Only

----------


## Piersd

oh yeah, forgot, totally sorry  :Frown: 

i'll upload one right now  :Smile:

----------


## Juicyz

Okay NP, TY you in advanced.. PM me with it I guess, Just <3 your Sig's

----------


## Piersd

mpollywolly

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ywollycopy.png

i tried  :Frown:

----------


## Waspp

Piersd i don't wanna sound like a nagging bitch (uhmm...) but could you make me yet another sig? I know you have allredy done 2 for me...and that the req is 10 (lost 6 rep in the hack
thingy:/ ) I meen if you have time and want a challange. Anyway heres my request if you consider makeing it:

Size: 450 x 150
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/Black Dragon |||||| tell me if it's to hard to work with and i'll change it.
C4d's: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract stuff like this, lots of Fractals!
Colours: matching the dragon so blue/green or blue/purple, your'e choice
Text: Waspp |And if there is room somewhere| The toxic stinger
Border: just use the burn/fade tool and fade out a border, or leave it without one dosnt mather.

And btw, i still see you getting better and better! You realy should get paid for all of this work...It's amazing.

----------


## Lich King

Awesome! Thanks for the sig! +Repx2

----------


## Piersd

Murlock.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...lockcopy-3.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...lockcopy-2.png

that render is strange :S

Waspp

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...asppcopy-1.png

i didn't use the c4d you supplied. tbh its not that great, just a matrix extrude and a hyper nurbs (you probably wouldn't understand what i'm on about... c4d the program). it doesn't have much detail too, i can make better c4ds myself.

----------


## Entr0py

Size: dont quite care
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Misc/Unknown Renders/Skeleton
C4d's: i dunno what these are lol
Colours: Stuff like dark red, black, dark green, you know, scary-ish whatever lol
Text: Absolute dont care were u put it 
Border: put whatever u want
also could u plz make me a matching avatar?
plzzzzz can u do this for me lol i have 9 rep! so close to 10 lol

----------


## omgcool7

Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Elf World of Warcraft
something like that dark blue and light blue size dont care this is for my sig
make it cool i know you can 70 acc for this thanks

----------


## Piersd

omgcool, i already made you a sig when you had a request thread :P

i'll do jigs4w's sig first

----------


## CraZe

*Size:* 400x120
*Render:* Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Andross SSBB
*C4d's:* Up to you
*Colours:* Up to you
*Text:* CraZe
*Border:* Up to you

Also,may i have a avatar?

----------


## Piersd

Jigs4w

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...gs4wAvcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Jigs4wcopy.png

i tried getting it red, guess i don't work with red that well :S

----------


## Krip

Changed the signature back to yours, your right your version was better.

Awesome signatures by the way man... and good job keeping up this signature service. I had a service up on another forums and wooh I got tired of making them!

----------


## Piersd

> Changed the signature back to yours, your right your version was better.
> 
> Awesome signatures by the way man... and good job keeping up this signature service. I had a service up on another forums and wooh I got tired of making them!


it does get a fair bit tiring eh?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i guess i could call this my hobbie, so it doesn't really phase me

----------


## Krip

Yeah, well I used to love designing signatures.

But, once you go into selling graphics... you never want to go back and make them for free and if you do seldomly  :Smile:  That's kind of my case at this point... but keep it up man your work is really nice.

----------


## Piersd

omgcool7

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...cool72copy.png

craze i'll have to do yours later sorry

----------


## CraZe

> omgcool7
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...cool72copy.png
> 
> craze i'll have to do yours later sorry


Ok,awsome service btw

----------


## Entr0py

> Jigs4w
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...gs4wAvcopy.png
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Jigs4wcopy.png
> 
> i tried getting it red, guess i don't work with red that well :S


dude
i love you.
that sig is sick!
+Repx2

----------


## Piersd

CraZe

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...raZeAvcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../CraZecopy.png

may i ask what made you choose that render?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sublimepwns_

i know you just made me one and i really liked it but i saw a pic that would be a BADAZZ sig if you could do your magic with this ill +rep you  :Wink: 
http://images.mmosite.com/photo/2008...LoD3A10DkB.jpg
Text: Sublimepwns_
Colors Like Neon Green And Black/Dark Colors

----------


## CraZe

> CraZe
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...raZeAvcopy.png
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c.../CraZecopy.png
> 
> may i ask what made you choose that render?


 :Stick Out Tongue: urewin:

Hawt.

and about your question:

I have my reasons  :Stick Out Tongue: 

+Repx2 for most epic sig i ever seen

get contrib before i do k? lol

----------


## Piersd

Sublimepwns

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...mepwnscopy.png

----------


## Sublimepwns_

thats epiccc dude omg... THANK YOU

----------


## omgcool7

Thanks alot piersd +rep and can you make me a picture for the little box its called an avatar i think but not sure if you can more +rep and ill get you a full info account  :Smile:  

Thanks again.


-omgcool7

----------


## omgcool7

hmm for some reason my sig aint showing  :Frown:

----------


## omgcool7

oh yea can you make my sig bigger it got quite small or what did i do wrong?

----------


## Piersd

put the link i gave you inbetween [ I M G ] tags (without the spaces)

it'd look something like this:
[ I M G ]http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc54/Piersd/omgcool72copy.png[ / I M G ] (without the spaces in the img tags)

I'll do the avatar now  :Big Grin: 

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ol72Avcopy.png

----------


## Heftydogg

*Template**
Size:* eg. 400x120 
*Render:* http://www.mythwaronline.com/images/reborn/version%20reborn/Male%20Mage.jpg
*C4d's:* Yours =)
*Colours:* Any you want.
*Text:* Heftydogg
*Border:* 1px black or whatever looks best to you =)

Basically, your sigs are $%^ing AWESOME, I think I've said so before  :Wink:  And I think it's time to refresh mine. So I'm giving you the render, but basically anything else is up to you Piersd ^^ I know no matter what you choose it'll turn out sick.

Thanks =) Getting closer to that contributor  :Wink:

----------


## Murlock.

Hey Piersd, thanks! I like it alot!

----------


## Piersd

Heftydogg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...doggcopy-1.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...tydoggcopy.png

Just a minor difference with the border.

----------


## Syplex23

HOLY F$%# man piersd great work  :Stick Out Tongue:  btw forgot to post it but thanks so much for my sig it wont seem to let me rep after i've rep'd like 30 people sigh  :Frown:

----------


## omgcool7

doe sit work now?

----------


## omgcool7

It is still small  :Frown: ( awwww is it like that or im doing something wrong?

----------


## Heftydogg

> Heftydogg
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...doggcopy-1.png
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...tydoggcopy.png
> 
> Just a minor difference with the border.


DAMN Piersd. That looks pretty awesome! Quick too. I really like that.

Thanks so much!

Grats on contributor  :Wink:

----------


## Piersd

thanks everyone  :Big Grin: 

omgcool, i dunno how to help you sorry  :Frown: . you've tried the img tags right?

----------


## Syplex23

copy the link piers gave you which is -
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...cool72copy.png
now go to your usercp click edit avatar and then click this  then paste the url there and then click save signature

----------


## omgcool7

Thanks! for the help venomous + rep tomorw and +rep to you piersd for the sick sig's

----------


## Syplex23

np wouldn't want one of piersds' sigs to be unsee able they are too epic to be small  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dark_Angel

* Size:* 400x100
*Render:* Any render, Would like an angel or a girl though if you could but its not a must
*Colours:* blue , black and white, kinda like my signature now =D
*Text:* Dark_Angel
 *Border:* just a plain black outline.

Thanks, and +Rep when you get it done! =D

Edit: Oh and if you wouldn't mind, I would also like a Avatar, Thanks!

----------


## Piersd

Dark_Angel

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ngelAvcopy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c..._Angelcopy.png

Not sure if this is what you were going for :S

----------


## Sixen

Size: 400x120 
Render: cant find any... but looking will edit if i find something i have an idea though... Like a blood elf with his hand clenched in anger and then have XxReGreTxX next to it.
C4d's:w/e you have
colors: Black red any think dark...
Text: XxReGreTxX
Border: up to you

Thanks! +rep in advance

----------


## Piersd

kk, ill keep checking back  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmarasole

Hello there  :Smile:  if u are able to create this sig then u are awsome  :Big Grin:  plz make it ill try to award u  :Smile: 

Size: 400x120 
Render:http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n..._Highborne.jpg
C4d's: what u think its best 
Colours: what u think its best 
Text: Galladriel and somewhere Executus (On Font : Blackcastle )
Border: Ur choice
EDIT: put some graphics that are equal to a rogue :P

----------


## Narudan

Hmm i tried copying your style, i think the smudging went ok, but wtf what c4ds do you use >_>
hmm forgot the border here..
**

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Dark_Angel
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...ngelAvcopy.png
> 
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c..._Angelcopy.png
> 
> Not sure if this is what you were going for :S


Thats amazing! +Rep for sure.

----------


## PrimoPie

Piersd, what is that overlay effect you use? its like tiny small dots or something, btw your work is very nice.

----------


## Piersd

> Hello there  if u are able to create this sig then u are awsome  plz make it ill try to award u 
> 
> Size: 400x120 
> Render:http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n..._Highborne.jpg
> C4d's: what u think its best 
> Colours: what u think its best 
> Text: Galladriel and somewhere Executus (On Font : Blackcastle )
> Border: Ur choice
> EDIT: put some graphics that are equal to a rogue :P


sorry, please take notice of the rep requirement next time




> Hmm i tried copying your style, i think the smudging went ok, but wtf what c4ds do you use >_>
> hmm forgot the border here..
> **


a lot are off planetrenders, not the highest rated or most viewed renders. half of those are pretty cruddy and people think they're amazing because they've never made renders before. also my brother, TRiZA on deviantART, gave me some of his renders.




> Piersd, what is that overlay effect you use? its like tiny small dots or something, btw your work is very nice.


i use a lot of splatter brushes and clipping masks, also just a scattered 5px brush set to overlay.

edit:
XxReGreTxX

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Regretcopy.png

----------


## Sixen

It looks good but its not my style... but i found a good rendor exactly what i was looking for http://www.3dm3.com/features/67/blood_elf_1600.jpg leave the hand in ther =]

EDIT: let the colors in the pic blend in or use some outragus random colors

----------


## southsidehomie

Wow, you're sigs are amazing. I wish I was as good.
Would love to see some tutorials from you if you ever have any spare time ^^

----------


## Piersd

XxReGreTxX

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...GreTxXcopy.png

southsidehomie, i dont think i'll be making any tuts any time soon

----------


## twinkletoezz

Hey,I Just came to Mmowned.com and i know u want someone with at least 10 rep,but im still working on getting rep up,but i think a cool sig would put me in a nice place
Size: eg. 400x120 
Render:Tiki Flash by *MonsterInk on deviantART
C4d's: Not sure what these are
Colours: Red And Black
Text: I Am Tiki Man!
Border: Up To You
If u Made one For me id be rly happy and ill give rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sixen

Sweet thanks man =] +rep

EDIT: Twinletoezz you need at least 10 rep to get a sig here

----------


## Ease

Piersd, can you upload a PSD of one of your sigs to mediafire.com for LRO?.

----------


## Ease

> Hey,I Just came to Mmowned.com and i know u want someone with at least 10 rep,but im still working on getting rep up,but i think a cool sig would put me in a nice place
> Size: eg. 400x120 
> Render:Tiki Flash by *MonsterInk on deviantART
> C4d's: Not sure what these are
> Colours: Red And Black
> Text: I Am Tiki Man!
> Border: Up To You
> If u Made one For me id be rly happy and ill give rep


1. No Rep Power. -_-
2. 10+ Rep.
3. The picture you offered is not a render.

----------


## Eski

*Template**
Size:*  400x120 
*Render:*
http://www.nintendo.com.au/ngmconten...alaxy_Mari.jpg
 or
http://blog.wired.com/games/images/2007/12/06/mariogalaxy.jpg
or 
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...arioRender.png
 or
http://dropbox.hazardstrip.com/smg_mario_fly.png

I would personally prefer the first one, others are acceptable though  :Smile: 
 *C4d's:* Your Supply. 
*Colours:* Contributor Blue
*Text:*  [Eski] 
*Border:* Whatever you think is best.


Feel free to add whatever you think fits. 

Thank you in advance.

[Eski]

----------


## rustyb

Hello! I really like your work, and I would like a signature made! Thanks so much.

Size: 400x120

Render: Choice of three options - any one if fine... do whatever is easier for you!

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/1130342...r_6_String.jpg
http://www.purecaffeine.com/wp-conte.../sell_bass.jpg
http://www.sdgsoft.com/images/bmImages/bmGreen4.jpg

C4Ds: Your choice.

Colors: Please match the color of the bass guitar of your choosing.

Text: RustedBass

Border: Use your discretion. 


Thanks again!

----------


## Piersd

[Eski]

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...d/Eskicopy.png

rustyb

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...edBasscopy.png

----------


## rustyb

Incredible - I love your style. Contacting you on MSN ---

Size: 400x120

Render: A bass guitar

C4Ds: Your choice.

Colors: Please match the color of the bass guitar of your choosing

Text: RustedBass

Border: Use your discretion.

----------


## Piersd

Rustyb

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...dbass2copy.png

i went for a vector look. what do you think?

----------


## Demonshade

Size: regular sig size?
Render: your choice, u seem creative
C4Ds: same answer as before
Colors: i guess dark so it fits my username. Feel free to choose any color as needed.
Text: Demonshade, Model Editing Specialist
Border: what ever works

----------


## Piersd

Demonshade

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...hadecopy-1.png

----------


## Kezah

*Size:* 400x120
*Render:* http://i29.tinypic.com/154c6c5.jpg
*C4d's:* Don't really know what this is so you can choose oO
*Colours:* You can choose but preferably a little darkish
*Text:* Karlok
*Border:* Whatever fits

----------


## Demonshade

dude!! thats so sweet!!!

----------


## rustyb

incredible incredible

----------


## Sixen

> Demonshade
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...hadecopy-1.png


Wow that is EPIC

----------


## Strupantwn

WoW!! Looking at demonshade's sig makes me horny, I really really want to see what you

can make for me =]


*Size:* 400x120
*Render: Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Sensational Spiderman*
*C4d's:* Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/kelmas2 Or You choose one that fits the Render, I just randomly picked one from page 1 lol
*Colours:* Grey, Black, light green or dark
*Text:* StruPantwN
*Border:* You seem really creative and professional, you pick

----------


## Piersd

Karlok

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Karlokcopy.png

i think i may have made the warglaives a bit too bright...

----------


## Kezah

No it looks awesome thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

sandwhale

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...PantwNcopy.png

----------


## Strupantwn

> sandwhale
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...PantwNcopy.png


 Wow thanks like a lot, +2 rep when I get back, 


It would be cool if you can make another one with the color :




Water melon color which is green, dark green, red etc




With carnage from spider man or venom or something as the render, thanks



Would be really appreciated

----------


## Ease

Size: Regular size.
Render: FFXII. Final Fantasy XII
C4Ds: same answer as before
Colors: Dark Colors somthing to blend.
no text please.
Border: Normal.

----------


## Piersd

ChrisAPR

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...Chris2copy.png

sandwhale... i dont know how i'll go changing the colours around. its kind of hard to recolour a sig and make it look good (well with the method i use).

----------


## Opirity1

Size: Regular size.
Render: 8bit cool render
C4Ds: 8bit 
Colors: 8bit game colors
Border: Normal.
text: Opirity - Paint Pro (animated plz :I only if u can)

----------


## Piersd

> Size: Regular size.
> Render: 8bit cool render
> C4Ds: 8bit 
> Colors: 8bit game colors
> Border: Normal.
> text: Opirity - Paint Pro (animated plz :I only if u can)


uhh, mind supplying an "8bit" render? tbh, i'm not so sure what 8bit game colours are and i dont think there are such things as 8bit C4Ds.

----------


## Opirity1

nvm the 8bit render , i want simpsons render (bart)

----------


## Piersd

Opirity

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...piritycopy.png

Sandwhale, mind supplying a render? i'm having trouble finding a good render >.<

----------


## Opirity1

sweeeeeeeeeeeet tyty +repr+erpepre

----------


## Manisher

*Size:* 400x120
*Render:* http://www.harmoniousfist.com/avatar.jpg
*C4d's:* idk what that is. but if it looks cool add it.
*Colours:* The normal ones
*Text:* Manisher. the next avatar?
*Border:* errr if it looks better add one but if it looks crap then just leave the border out

----------


## Strupantwn

> Opirity
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...piritycopy.png
> 
> Sandwhale, mind supplying a render? i'm having trouble finding a good render >.<


Haha sure, 
heres a good one =]
Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Venom and Carnage
just ignore venom if you like i just want carnage

----------


## Piersd

sandwhale

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...antwN2copy.png

edit

warseer

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...seercopy-1.png

the colours are kind of weird... but i had a fair bit of trouble changing them :S

----------


## Strupantwn

> sandwhale
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...antwN2copy.png
> 
> edit
> 
> 
> the colours are kind of weird... but i had a fair bit of trouble changing them :S



Omfg lol that is sick, haha, you've done it again! Would rep again but has to spread around lol

----------


## mpollywolly

* Size:* 400x120 
*Render:* http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/3504/normalapophysis08011913fj1.jpg
*C4d's:* whatever you like  :Smile: 
*Colours:* whatever you like ^^
*Text:* mpollywolly
*Border:* leaving it up to you 

+Rep

----------


## Clain

Can you pm me the PSD of that sig for warseer for learning...your sigs are beastin lol.

----------


## Caliga

Text = Berkay (Like there Berkay image by BrkyB on Photobucket)

Render= http://www.space4case.com/mars/mars1...20070116_9.jpg

Nothing. Maybe resizing render is bad. Use another render in that site (space4case).

Or If its Hard, Just use something cool, fiery , or dark.


And . Use text like pic or not doesnt matter. Just do it.
Border= Up to you
C4d= up to you
Border up to you

Can you make 2 ? Caliga and Berkay.



C

----------


## Sublimepwns_

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Undead Warlock WOW
Colors: Black and red
Text: Top Right "Sublimex" Somewhere else "Owner of WoW Evolution"
and the rest is up to you
p.s and a avatar would be epix

----------


## Seqt

please ignore this reply, logged onto a friends account.

----------


## Banmaster

Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Crysis
C4d's: Your choice
Colours: Anything that make it look like fire
Text: Banmaster (dont care about position on image)
Border: also your choice

I can completely understand if you dont do this for me, due to the fact that I only have 9 rep, I respect what your doing either way.

If you do end up making this, could you also make an avatar, Thank you very much.

----------


## Piersd

mpollywolly

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...wolly2copy.png

sorry for being kind of slack lately, i've been having trouble getting "motivated" (to make sigs lol).

Caliga

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...aliga2copy.png


http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...iga2copy-1.png

----------


## Caliga

> mpollywolly
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...wolly2copy.png
> 
> sorry for being kind of slack lately, i've been having trouble getting "motivated" (to make sigs lol).
> 
> Caliga
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...aliga2copy.png
> ...



It was not Barkly, "Berkay" but anyway thanks. can you fix it tho?



Also give you A++++++++++++++++!

----------


## Piersd

oh damnit, i'll have to fix it after school sorry  :Frown: 

edit:

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...iga2copy-2.png

hopefully thats better lol

----------


## Caliga

Thank you so much

----------


## Piersd

Sublimepwns_

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/c...blimexcopy.png

----------


## Sublimepwns_

thats tight ty so much +rep
Edit: gotta spread some tommorow i will

----------


## Ease

Size: 400x120
Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Soul of the Ultimate Nation
C4d's: Your choice.
Colours: Make it blend, but I still wanna see the render :]
Text: CAPITOL
Border: If it looks good, Use one.

----------


## Sprackle

*Size: a bit larger than your usual sig sizes, but still restraining proportion 
Main Pic: WoW World of Warcraft Screenshots Gallery - Concept Art
BG: I think you can have a bit of artistic freedom with this one. However, I'd prefer it if it wasn't all moderny chrome and flash sort of stuff you know? I want a sort of gothic horror, eerie, gloom feel to it.
Border: None.
Text:The Twilight Messenger in some sort of gothic-y writing, but not gothic'y as in emo, like el font gothic, but gothic'y as in evil, shakespeare gothic horror.
Color Scheme: Work with the colours from the picture really. Blacks, eerie colours, pale blues etc. eerie moonlight and stuff. 
Miscellaneous Directions: Gothic horror, you know what I mean mate. I love you.
Thanks so much if you can get around to doing this, I'll love you longo time.*

----------


## Heftydogg

> Size: 400x120
> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Soul of the Ultimate Nation
> C4d's: Your choice.
> Colours: Make it blend, but I still wanna see the render :]
> Text: CAPITOL
> Border: If it looks good, Use one.



lol how many requests are you going to make on these forums?

----------


## da_bizkit

can i has you C4D render pack please  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

> Size: 400x120
> Render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Soul of the Ultimate Nation
> C4d's: Your choice.
> Colours: Make it blend, but I still wanna see the render :]
> Text: CAPITOL
> Border: If it looks good, Use one.


sorry, i've made you a sig before (i know i've made some people more than one). but you got your current sig not so long ago.




> can i has you C4D render pack please


no you cannot has my C4Ds. more that half of my renders were made by someone else for their personal use, luckily they let me use them. i do use some on planet renders, so just look around for some. a lot of the top rated and most viewed C4Ds are, well, average.




> *Main Pic: WoW World of Warcraft Screenshots Gallery - Concept Art
> BG: I think you can have a bit of artistic freedom with this one. However, I'd prefer it if it wasn't all moderny chrome and flash sort of stuff you know? I want a sort of gothic horror, eerie, gloom feel to it. Someone with the name MorbidAngel should understand ;D
> Border: None.
> Text:The Twilight Messenger in some sort of gothic-y writing, but not gothic'y as in emo, like el font gothic, but gothic'y as in evil, shakespeare gothic horror.
> Color Scheme: Work with the colours from the picture really. Blacks, eerie colours, pale blues etc. eerie moonlight and stuff. 
> Miscellaneous Directions: Gothic horror, you know what I mean mate. I love you.
> Thanks so much if you can get around to doing this, I'll love you longo time.
> *


i'm sure someone with the name MorbidAngel would understand... too bad mine is Piersd >.<
i've noticed that you copy and pasted your request in m0rbid's service since he hasn't been around lately to do the requests. also would you mind supplying a different render?

----------


## Randie

*Size:* as you usually do :P
*Render:* Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Hellgate: London
*C4D:* Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract Explosion
*Colors:* You can choose.
*Text:* Randie
*Border:* You can choose  :Smile:

----------


## Bapesy

* Size:*400x120
*Render:* http://www.imagehustler.com/0408/1213365036.png
*C4d's:* Very bad at picking these.
*Colours:* You pick since I don't know what the C4d's will be.
*Text:* Bapes // Power to Emulation
*Border:* You Pick =D

*Could you also make a avatar out of the same things?*

*Thank you,

Bapes*

----------


## Sprackle

> sorry, i've made you a sig before (i know i've made some people more than one). but you got your current sig not so long ago.
> 
> 
> no you cannot has my C4Ds. more that half of my renders were made by someone else for their personal use, luckily they let me use them. i do use some on planet renders, so just look around for some. a lot of the top rated and most viewed C4Ds are, well, average.
> 
> 
> i'm sure someone with the name MorbidAngel would understand... too bad mine is Piersd >.<
> i've noticed that you copy and pasted your request in m0rbid's service since he hasn't been around lately to do the requests. also would you mind supplying a different render?


yeah forgot to remove that bit  :Big Grin: 
Can you try it with WoW World of Warcraft Screenshots Gallery - Concept Art then? If not then I'll try to find a different render style

----------


## Bapesy

*A c4d is like a image background that doesn't take up the whole thing and isn't really a background.

Bapes
*

----------


## Narudan

A c4d is a render to create special effects,

<subtle bump>

----------


## Piersd

hey everyone.

i probably wont be continuing with the sig service due to rl issues/problems. not just that, i'll probably trying to get a different look, imo my sigs are looking too much the same and are all made with the same method. when i have some time i'll make a tut for those who want to see it.

for the people who made requests, try jwicky's service. he's got some skills  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PrimoPie

> hey everyone.
> 
> i probably wont be continuing with the sig service due to rl issues/problems. not just that, i'll probably trying to get a different look, imo my sigs are looking too much the same and are all made with the same method. when i have some time i'll make a tut for those who want to see it.
> 
> for the people who made requests, try jwicky's service. he's got some skills


Wow, thanks for the name drop, cant wait to see ya when you get back...

----------

